# 7w led flood lights that don't suck? I didn't believe it



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

After building the cab I wanted to increase visibility around me. I was looking around at 12v spot lights and flood lights but they were either hand held or led or $100. I didn't want LED because my experience with led bulbs has been terrible. 10w same as 100w save power! But equal to lighting a candle.

I found some cheap ones on amazon and they had good reviews, even though they were LED, so I tried them. These are them:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008XZAQDU/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've got two in the front and one in the back. They're advertised as 10w but they're actually only 7ish. One of my concerns was power draw, 15amp alternator and all those lights, didn't want to overload it.

Here it is with no other lights influencing hte light. Headlights and spotlights are on.










Here it is with headlights only.









Here is headlights and spotlights. It's litterally a night and day difference.









Here's the rear spotlight. It's the only source of light back there









Overall I'm really happy with it. If you're looking to add some light to the outside of your cab definitely keep these in mind.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow those lights work great. How is the power draw on the battery? You are right about the"night and day" I like how you can see all around the tractor at night. Nice rig you got there man.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

They're rated at 10w, but according to user reviews they're only drawing 7w. I've used them to light things up if I'm working on the tractor at night without it running, and it hasn't affected starting performance. Granted I'm not leaving them on overnight, but the power draw is minimal. 3x @7w is 21w divided by 12v = less than 2 amps.


----------

